# Cartel Fantom



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

larry tom said:


> Hello Archers, just wondering if anyone is shooting with this riser, or is otherwise familiar with it. At its price point this looks to be a very good intro riser for target shooting. Thanks, Larry


Hi Larry, The Cartel Fantom is an excellent riser. Has ILF for limbs, double plunger, clicker fitting, and all the fittings
for upper and lower stabilizers. It also has limb alignment feature. No problems at all plus the finish is very good
quality. See photo. Regards
Norman2


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with Norman. Someone at my club got theirs at Alternative. Its also made in Korea. Unlike my 2012 version Winex that is made in China.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks to you both for the quick replies. This will be my first bow so I was thinking that this is a good riser with a lot of bang for the buck. You've confirmed that. Norman, I note that you have outfitted yours with the Axiom limbs. That was my thought as well. Anything you can share about your experience with the Axioms. Also, what string do you use. Thanks, Larry


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

larry tom said:


> Thanks to you both for the quick replies. This will be my first bow so I was thinking that this is a good riser with a lot of bang for the buck. You've confirmed that. Norman, I note that you have outfitted yours with the Axiom limbs. That was my thought as well. Anything you can share about your experience with the Axioms. Also, what string do you use. Thanks, Larry


Hi Larry, I had no problems with the Axiom Limbs. I gave them to a young JOAD archer because I switched to Win&Win SF Premium
carbon limbs which my wife gave me as a present. Still do not notice any difference in my shooting. Axiom Limbs will be a fine choice.
Regards
Norman
PS String I use was made by Craig Gibbs of Arrowsport Archery and I believe it is 16 strand Dyneema 02


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Norman, that's good to know. I'm planning a trip to Lancaster Archery next month and the Cartel Fantom and Axiom limbs will be on my list. I've heard good things about the SF Premiums as well, so I'll check those out also. Larry


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Norman2 said:


> Hi Larry, The Cartel Fantom is an excellent riser. Has ILF for limbs, double plunger, clicker fitting, and all the fittings
> for upper and lower stabilizers. It also has limb alignment feature. No problems at all plus the finish is very good
> quality. See photo. Regards
> Norman2
> ...


Hi Norman,

What can you say about the manufacturing of the riser in terms of ease of use? Do you have any issue with threads on your stabilizers galling as you screw them into the riser? Any issues with limb alignment adjustment? Is everything reasonably lined up or aligned i.e. nothing slanted or crooked? Does the riser, for the lack of a better word, feel 'cheap' or does it feel durable?

The club I shoot with has had some issues with Cartel products in the past. Simply put, they have their good products and they have their bad ones. We're hoping this riser is one of the good ones as the pricing is highly attractive.

AN


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

archerynooblol said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> What can you say about the manufacturing of the riser in terms of ease of use? Do you have any issue with threads on your stabilizers galling as you screw them into the riser? Any issues with limb alignment adjustment? Is everything reasonably lined up or aligned i.e. nothing slanted or crooked? Does the riser, for the lack of a better word, feel 'cheap' or does it feel durable?
> 
> ...


Hi, I had no problems at all with the Fantom Riser. Everything was fine with all the fittings and limb adjustment. No problems with
threads at all. The finish is beautiful without any flaws. Tha only problem I have had with Cartel was with their beginners sight which
I promptly replaced with a Shibuya. Please remember this is a Vacum forged riser and is made in Korea, not in China. Another very
good riser is the Cartel Midas but somewhat more expensive. Regards
Norman2


----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

I've had a Fantom with Axiom 26# limbs since mid August. I'm very happy with the riser and limbs. Finish is great, it has places for all the do-dads, although all I have on mine is a plunger and Hoyt Super rest at the moment. Have a sight, clicker and stab set-up (gotta love EBay) that I'll be adding after I ask a few more ???'s here. Riser seems straight (as close as I can measure) and is easy to adjust if need be. 

I got the Axiom limbs since I hope to move up to 30# in a month or two so thought I'd start saving ahead for better limbs as I progress. Have put about 3200 arrows down range so far without problems . I got the long limbs with mine ( I'm now 29.5 inch draw) and an AMO 70" 14 strand D97 Stone Mountain string turned out being too long to find the quiet spot without adding 64 twists to it. Got a 69" AMO and now can adjust throughout the recommenced brace height range. The Fantom is money well spent in my newbie opinion.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

My daughter loves her Fantom. I have shot it a couple of times and it feels pretty good. The quality level is surprising, considering the price they sell for. We got an unbeatable deal on this bow! Thanks again Norman2!!!!

The string is 452X, and she's shooting 24# short Cartel Fantom fiberglass/wood limbs. For arrows she's shooting Easton Platinum Plus 1616 arrows. I splurged and got her a blue Shibuya DX plunger like the one I got for my bow - it's so much smoother than the cheaper plungers I've tried before and well worth the extra money.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

It's a terrific bang for the buck. I'm very impressed with everything about this bow. My best buddy wanted to get back into shooting, had limbs, and the rest is history. It adjusts and sets up easily, and I was pleased, for the money, the quality in his bow. Big thumbs up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Kent, I can see she is ready to shoot many arrows. I read about the problem with JOAD you encountered. Don' let that stop
you, start your own program, or take your family to a field, put out a target and practice. These are stones God puts in our way
to test our resolve. I am really glad you and your daughter like the rig. I am still practicing a lot and my score average indoors is now
282-285. Next Goal is to get to the 290-295 by next spring. As always regards to all.
Norman



williamskg6 said:


> My daughter loves her Fantom. I have shot it a couple of times and it feels pretty good. The quality level is surprising, considering the price they sell for. We got an unbeatable deal on this bow! Thanks again Norman2!!!!
> 
> The string is 452X, and she's shooting 24# short Cartel Fantom fiberglass/wood limbs. For arrows she's shooting Easton Platinum Plus 1616 arrows. I splurged and got her a blue Shibuya DX plunger like the one I got for my bow - it's so much smoother than the cheaper plungers I've tried before and well worth the extra money.
> 
> View attachment 1499757


----------

